# May 12 2013 Ammo Updates



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I recall in January I posted about the ammo problem and how it might go. Then I thought we would be getting better prices by now, but in fact they are starting to get worse. In browsing the California's active gun forums for ammo sales by private parties, luckygunner, and other web sites the past 48 hours anything resembling "normal" old school pricing is obtained within minutes - usually less than 30. I saw this for recent releases of PMAG's, C-Product AR magazines, and even some Palmetto upper receivers as well in the past week.

500/555 round 22LR bricks are hitting $60-$65 now; I just browsed an add for 375 round brocks at $45 and a 525 Federal of 5 bricks for $300. 
9mm seems to be the latest to take a big hit. I just browsed ads of $25 per box of 50, $45 for a box of 100, all pretty much FMJ 115gr factory stuff - Federal/Winchester
223 seems to fly away at $.50/.65 a round. Flippers are demanding .75/.90 routinely and some appear to be getting it 
45 ACP seems to be on the rise. I use to buy 50 round boxes for 17.99 at Wal Mart now they are hitting the forums at $30
7.62 x 39 is one that seems to have slipped. I have seen plenty at online retailers at .30 a round, flippers are trying for .40
7.62 x 51 seems to be all over the map based on qualities and where from. Herters I saw at Cabellas only .50 a round, and military grade flippes are demanding a $1 per
12 Gauge/20 Gauge are not as readily available but I haven't seen price shocking gouges like I do in the others.

Please note when I say price shocking gougers I have seen posts just as:

555 round Brick $99
223 xm193 $19 box of 20
Herters all steel 7.62x51 box of 20 at $19.99

and one of my personal favorites

300 expended .40cal brass all cleaned up for only $100


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

I have noticed that WalMart is getting ammo again. Slowly but surely. Within the past 2 weeks I've seen 12ga, 20ga, 30-06, 5.56, 9mm, 45 ACP, and limited 38 SPL. It goes fast but it is coming in.

What grates me the most is the price gouging of online retailers. CTD is selling 50 rounds boxes of 9mm Tula for $69. This is the same ammo that WalMart is still selling for $8.99 box (when in stock). The manufacturers have not raised their prices. Most, in fact, have increased production.

The shortage should dissipate by fall.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My local Wally had 9mm, 50 rounds for $12.99. Only had 9 boxes but I didn't need any, wife is set.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

100 9's for $21.47 at WM, I didn't need any


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I've not sen much change over the last 2 weeks. The larger retailers are still getting it in but the smaler local gun shops, pawn shops, and flippers are lined up at the door waiting. The guys at the counter tell me it's the same core group of people/ Even with buying limits, they just bring more people with them.

I'm with others who think this will last at least into the winter, possibly even next Spring.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I check ammo prices 1 to 4 times daily, good prices do come along, but not everyday, when they do I jump on them. Cabelas is my favorite site, they will ship to your nearest Cabelas, at no S/H but you do pay taxes. They will also ship to your home for $5, thou I've never went that route.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I have seen no change in getting 22's at a reasonable prices.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i got 2 bricks for 50. bricks of .22 550.
Im fine id like to see more nine coming through so i can buy in gulk again. 
762x39 range safe i 50 cents each i got them while i could. but i have plenty of tula. cant use that at the range.
im well pleased with my ammo stock i continue to buy when i see a price i like (sorta) but accept it for for what it is.
looks like the caliban in commiefornia wants to tax us per round. i buy when i see it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We were at a local chain big-box store yesterday and they did have some 7.62x39 for either $259 or $269 per 1000. They were the old spam cans from the Soviet bloc. (For you Minnesotans: It was the Fleet-Farm in Oakdale.) They also had .223, but wanted $1 per round. They had a bunch of .30-06 and quite a bit of .270. Otherwise they were completely sold out of every other rifle and pistol caliber.

They did have powder for muzzle loaders but wanted $40 per pound - YOW!!! No powder or primers for reloading. 

I picked up some #7 12ga. for $7 per 25.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't expect things to lighten up for us. I've gotten a nice source for some 7.62x51 for my new rifle and had to engage in some selling to buy more of that. With the ammo tax here more likely then not - probably to start Jan 1 14 there is no way anyone here will lighten up. Especially on 22LR.



shotlady said:


> i got 2 bricks for 50. bricks of .22 550.
> Im fine id like to see more nine coming through so i can buy in gulk again.
> 762x39 range safe i 50 cents each i got them while i could. but i have plenty of tula. cant use that at the range.
> im well pleased with my ammo stock i continue to buy when i see a price i like (sorta) but accept it for for what it is.
> looks like the caliban in commiefornia wants to tax us per round. i buy when i see it.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

May 19, 2013 Update
------------------------

There are a few changes. I think things are getting worse actually but there have been some serious fluctuations in my local market. By that i mean some panick selling to go along with panick buying. My sense is there are some people so eager to score a profit on their ammo they are taking a little better prices, but that said there are still some asking higher prices. I also am aware Cabellas this week offered Bricks of 22LR at 49.99 - that was almost flipper / speculator pricing of just a few weeks back.

22LR Bricks I have seen a few at $45 - like I said panick selling - and some started asking $70 - ugh
9mm is about the most active on both fronts - I just offered a guy a lower receiver I think is worth $275 for 900 rounds myself. There are people asking $20/box of 50 right now - down $5 from last week
223 is about the same with many ads close to a $1 a round for good stuff - cheap stuff seems to be diving a little.
45 ACP I have noticed no changes
7.62 x 39 dropped alittle - some supplies hit at .30 a round last week seems to be resonating in the after market world.
7.62 x 51 I saw no ads below a $1 a round this week.
12/20 Gauge I haven't noticed any changes yet.



Ripon said:


> I recall in January I posted about the ammo problem and how it might go. Then I thought we would be getting better prices by now, but in fact they are starting to get worse. In browsing the California's active gun forums for ammo sales by private parties, luckygunner, and other web sites the past 48 hours anything resembling "normal" old school pricing is obtained within minutes - usually less than 30. I saw this for recent releases of PMAG's, C-Product AR magazines, and even some Palmetto upper receivers as well in the past week.
> 
> 500/555 round 22LR bricks are hitting $60-$65 now; I just browsed an add for 375 round brocks at $45 and a 525 Federal of 5 bricks for $300.
> 9mm seems to be the latest to take a big hit. I just browsed ads of $25 per box of 50, $45 for a box of 100, all pretty much FMJ 115gr factory stuff - Federal/Winchester
> ...


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

.223 is selling right around $0.67 a round for XM855 or XM193 in my neck of the woods.

.308 around $0.75 a round for imported NATO ball 147 grain.

Prices are still too high for me to buy any. Just glad I bought while the buying was good....


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I just saw where California is instituting a 10% tax on ammo sales. I feel bad about this I really do because now even more Californians are going to be in Nevada buying ammo.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I just saw where California is instituting a 10% tax on ammo sales. I feel bad about this I really do because now even more Californians are going to be in Nevada buying ammo.


I can see it now. Just like the early days of moonshining runs, there will be ammo ridgerunners bringing the ammo over the border in fast trucks.

CHP will be looking for vehicles with their tails dragging, low riders will be screaming about profiling, tunnels will be dug, an all-new underground economy will emerge, smugglers will get rich. Reno will be awash in ammo tax money laundering.

Boomtown all over again!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Picked up 250 45's


----------

